# ICT jobs in Dubai



## timking (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, I'm getting tempted by the prospect of warmer climate and infinitely nicer lifestyle than the UK has to offer these days, and fancy upping sticks for Dubai. I work as an IT Service Delivery Manager, with over 10 years technical experience in a very wide range of computing. I've spent the day trawling the internet checking out palces like DIC etc but can't find any really good job sites for Dubai.

If anyone has any useful links to any it would be most appreciated. Any other info on how IT salaries compare from UK to UAE also welcomed, especilly as I'm already totally confused about how wages are worked out over there!

Already found a fair chunk of good info on here in other threads, seems like good advice in the majority


----------

